# Transmission fluid pressure sensor switch A, B



## darrenshan (Aug 15, 2016)

I have 2 codes P0840 and P0845. There are 2 transmission fluid pressure sensor switch A, B. Where can I buy that sensor and how to replace that. 
Thank for your time.


----------

